# Best County in GA for Ducks?



## GAdeerhunter78 (Jan 25, 2013)

what would you say the best county or part of GA would be for Ducks?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 25, 2013)

Fulton/dekalb-yellow river


----------



## bonecollector (Jan 25, 2013)

grady / thomas ochlocknee river hahahaha


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can say its not Gordon ..........................OR is it ?????


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't know but I'm guessing you may be the first to ask this question. Gon should write an article.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 25, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Fulton/dekalb-yellow river



^ this


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 25, 2013)

I Plead the 5th


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Jan 25, 2013)

Stuggart


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not Bartow either


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely Bulloch, we kill hundreds every year here!


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 25, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Definitely Bulloch, we kill hundreds every year here!



Disagree. Stewart County is where its at. Thousands every year.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 25, 2013)

Coweta down by the new state park............


----------



## puddlehunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Floyd


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 25, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Don't know but I'm guessing you may be the first to ask this question. Gon should write an article.





Yep it will be titled waterfowl hotspots....ehh used to be until we wrote about it.


----------



## Nvoss (Jan 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I Plead the 5th



I know where the best county is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Best county ive found is coweta!!


----------



## triton196 (Jan 28, 2013)

south or middle ga there is more swamp land.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 28, 2013)

Columbia county!!! haha jk


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 28, 2013)

Clayton County. It is weird too because I never see anyone else hunting there. Never a crowd.


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 28, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Columbia county!!! haha jk



Yea if your last name is Pollard


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 28, 2013)

Not Newton, but we work with what we've got!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure, but I am sure that if you check out the sales of wonder bread, you will find your answer.


----------



## across the river (Feb 2, 2013)

This is an easy one, Hart County.  And I'm not talking about the lake.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 2, 2013)

across the river said:


> This is an easy one, Hart County.  And I'm not talking about the lake.



I grew up in Hart County and have got quite a few friends there, very few of which duck hunt.  Would you expand on your thoughts? I don't think I'd have any problem finding private land to hunt there.


----------



## across the river (Feb 3, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I grew up in Hart County and have got quite a few friends there, very few of which duck hunt.  Would you expand on your thoughts? I don't think I'd have any problem finding private land to hunt there.



You need to have some serious connections to get to where I'm talking about.   I don't know how to link a previous post, but search " Any Ducks on Hartwell".  The 4th post down from Nov. of 2009 will have that title.  Read it and it will give you more information than I can provide you.   I have never been there, but I know individuals who have.   I have heard from a very reliable source that his property holds more duck than any other location in Georgia.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can vouch for that.  Lots of flooded corn on that peice of property.  i can also vouch for the fact that the group of individuals assosiated with that property keeps the beaver dams busted on the bordering wma to keep the birds from sitting down on it when they go to shooting across the road.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 4, 2013)

I know the piece of property you are talking about. Sometimes it's great sometimes it's ok, sometimes it's poor.  I thought you meant the county as whole, not one particular tract.  There are quite a few private "honey holes" in Georgia.  I thought the OP was speaking of counties as a whole.


----------



## Bdub (Feb 4, 2013)

Brooks but you cant hunt any of it because its all private ringneck swamps


----------

